# got a few last night



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

19 and got two quillbacks too


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

your lucky though you can go at night without travelin so darn far i still aint shot me a quilback yet


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Those quils fight pretty hard for their size.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah there quick as hell too. Seem to have a lot more spunk than a common. I wish they were 20 lbs.


----------

